# 1 or 2 embie transfer



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just wonder if you got the choice to have 2 embie or if your clinic made you have 1?

We'll be paying full price for our IVF would that make any difference? 

I want 2 put back as the success rate with my clinic is 45% instead of 35% for SET.

Em x


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Em,
glad to see you have come to a decision about you next plan for treatment. We had just one embie put back as we were advised to because DP is still very young. Having twins for us wouldve been very financially and emotionally tiring for us with having DS already but I was also concerned about the health of DP and the LOs as multiple pregnancies hold a lot more risks. A lot of girls at our clinic have recently had BFPs and all of them who had 2 embies put back are now expecting twins! I would keep an open mind at the minute until you get a lot closer to having to actually make that decision xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey em..

We had SET due to complications with my previous pregnancy as twins would have been medically disastrous for us as well as the financial and emotional weariness that moo mentions. However if you feel you would love twins as many do....then why not have two put back?? Twin pregnancys are more difficult though and clearly present more risk than a singleton..I got a BFP from my SET Blast so it does work....LOL

It is a tough decision and I think you have to weigh up the success rate against the possibility of having twins (even triplets if one should split!!) and if you feel you can mamage the pregnancy and the first year...why not have a look at the twin boards on here...

Good luck with all your decisions, we don't have a choice this time, we only have one frostie anyway!

Pem x


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Pem, when are you trying again? xx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Em - i had 2 embies put back, both good grades. I'm pregnant with a singleton, so 1 didn't make it. Our clinic said that with 2 embryo transfer:
25% chance having twins
25% chance 1 baby
50% chance no baby

that's just a rough estimate. For me,i was prepared to have twins, but was glad when there was only 1 on the scan! I wanted the higher success rates, so went for 2 transfer.
Good luck with whatever you decide, it's a very personal choice.
Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i want 2 but i think my consultant will make me have 1 because of my age   Which is really unfair seen as we're paying for the priviledge!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Em, have you had a look at a website called 'One at a time' - it gives you loads of info about why clinics are advising SET more and more


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi guys, we were planning to have two put back before it all went wrong but I do understand why set is recommended having delivered preterm multiples, not always with good outcomes :-( but at the end of the day you are also paying for the doctors experience and opinion as well so if we were recommended set we would consider it carefully. I'm not at all a fan of the one at a time website as it does not give information in a way that allows people to make an informed choice and uses sensationalist statistics to convince people about set without accuately portraying the other option. I feel they try and scare people that if they have twins it will definitely end in disaster. Personal opinion i guess.

Anyway em if it means that much to you maybe it is worth finding out up front if they would offer you the choice and if not maybe look at other clinics?

I can't wait to get going again but Amber is doing so well getting her body ready for the next cycle and hopefully pregnancy that I know the break is worth it. I'm really proud of her. When we cycle again though we will def be having two put back, if we get twins we will deal with it but I'm willing to take the risk to give us the best shot of one baby.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I'd just like to say not all IVF/ISCI Twin pregnancies end in doom and gloom! Mine was hard work but pretty much complication free! And my boys are amazing, and I'll be having another double transfer as soon as AF allows! Not because I am hoping for another set of twins, but because I want the best possible chance of a pregnancy and if I have another set of twins, then we will be very tired and busy but very very happy! But I know my body can copy with two babies, so fingers crossed for a cycle in the new year!   

Am   that 4 can become 5 (or 6) very soon!   

Good luck em!  

CLP


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

moo - we are going again March next year...     for a miracle with one little frostie

em - they cant 'make' you do anything hun....they gave me the choice and i went with their advice on medical grounds...

CLP - you are SO right, twin preggers can be fantastic, I would have definitely gone for two without my background!

Em x


----------

